# DaYan + mf8 4x4



## jla (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi!

I bought a DaYan +mf8 4x4 a while back ago but it doesn't turn as good as I've seen others. I have lubed the inner 2x2 core with crc and that maked the inner layers a little bit less stiff but the cube still has a clicky feel and isn't smooth at all. I know this is the cube Feliks used for his world record but I seriously need help with making my cube better.

Thank you in advance

/jla

EDIT: And by clicky feel I mean that the cube gets stiffer in the middle of a turn and if I would take a finger and turn a layer around it would stop for maybe .25 seconds and then work again

Thank's again


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Don't tighten the black parts of the second ball completely; This will make it much quicker and smoother but will make the cube feel like it's going to pop heaps easier. I have mine about 1.5-2 screw turns from max tightness.

2. It'll get much better over time with the more solves you do .


----------



## jla (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you,

But what do you mean about the black parts?? i have a white cube but everything is white


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Change the 3x3 core into C4U core (optional)
2. Change the spring into YJ 3x3 VVGOO-II / LanLan 2x2 spring, and tighten your cube tension (recommended, because YJ/Lanlan spring is soft and it will make your Dayan turn smoother and faster even if the tension is tight. So it much more popless).
3. Change the screw into YJ 3x3 VVGOO-II / Lanlan 2x2 Screw (optional, but i recommended it)


Hope it will help you, and sorry for bad english..


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 23, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> 1. Change the 3x3 core into C4U core (optional)
> 2. Change the spring into YJ 3x3 VVGOO-II / LanLan 2x2 spring, and tighten your cube tension (recommended, because YJ/Lanlan spring is soft and it will make your Dayan turn smoother and faster even if the tension is tight. So it much more popless).
> 3. Change the screw into YJ 3x3 VVGOO-II / Lanlan 2x2 Screw (optional, but i recommended it)
> 
> ...


 
I did that last night, i now officialy love 4x4ing.
if anybody has a lanlan 2x2 they dont use and a dayan 4x4, DO THIS MOD!!!


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 23, 2011)

i have SO many 2x2s lying around. will it be good if I put the springs inside my guhong, lingyun, lunhui or zhanchi?


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jul 23, 2011)

If you put lanlan 2x2 spring in your 3x3s, it will make your cube turn very fast but lockup incredibly crazy !
It also decrease your 3x3 corner cutting, so don't do that. But, try it if you want to know..


----------



## jla (Jul 23, 2011)

If you don't have any spare parts laying around, what's the best way to mske it better??


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 23, 2011)

Lube it and loosen the tensions. That's all I did.


----------



## jla (Jul 23, 2011)

Should I tension and lube the 2x2 core??


----------



## nofianto (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks..... i had try it and it works... perfecto..


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 28, 2011)

jla said:


> Should I tension and lube the 2x2 core??


 
Yes! I did that and my DaYan+MF8 is AMAZING!!!


----------



## jla (Jul 28, 2011)

What should I lube it with, is it worth to buy maru lube for it??


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 28, 2011)

jla said:


> What should I lube it with, is it worth to buy maru lube for it??


 
Use Lubix / diff. oil for the inner core. You can use silicone spray and/or Maru lube for the pieces themselves.


----------



## jla (Jul 28, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Use Lubix / diff. oil for the inner core. You can use silicone spray and/or Maru lube for the pieces themselves.


 
Ok, thank you


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

I just did the 2x2 screws+springs, and mine is now amazing! Just in time for the competition of Saturday!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I just did the 2x2 screws+springs, and mine is now amazing! Just in time for the competition of Saturday!


 
what did you do?


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 28, 2011)

I replaced the screws (for the 2x2 part) with ghost hand 2x2 screws (people say lanlan screws, but one of my lanlan screws are messed up, so I just did GH 2x2 screw), and I replaced the springs with lanaln 2x2 springs. I also replaced the 2x2 edges with lanlan 2x2 inner edges. Ten I removed a little excess plastic off of the mf8+dayan 2x2 corners, and lubed the screws+springs, and the core with lubix izo-lube (lubix type-stuff). After messing around with the tensions, it became a lot faster (inner and outer layers), and didn't pop as much.

EDIT: I may even make a tutorial for this sometime.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I replaced the screws (for the 2x2 part) with ghost hand 2x2 screws (people say lanlan screws, but one of my lanlan screws are messed up, so I just did GH 2x2 screw), and I replaced the springs with lanaln 2x2 springs. I also replaced the 2x2 edges with lanlan 2x2 inner edges. Ten I removed a little excess plastic off of the mf8+dayan 2x2 corners, and lubed the screws+springs, and the core with lubix izo-lube (lubix type-stuff). After messing around with the tensions, it became a lot faster (inner and outer layers), and didn't pop as much.
> 
> EDIT: I may even make a tutorial for this sometime.


 
please make a tutorial


as a side note if there is a tut already can someone link me?


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 29, 2011)

jla said:


> What should I lube it with, is it worth to buy maru lube for it??


 I just unscrewed one center of the 2x2 and put some Izo Lube in. For the rest I used shock oil and it's pretty good. Those outer shield parts I've got as tight as they'll go or edges fall out every solve.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 29, 2011)

One of my screws came stripped and doesn't turn at all (2x2 core)
A different screw came SUPER tight and it spins like crazy....


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jul 29, 2011)

haha, the dayan+mf8 is very good now, right collinbxyz ?

I didn't replace the 2x2 edge though, and i didn't use lanlan spring actually..

But i use YJ 3x3 screw+spring that is basically same as 2x2 screw+spring.


----------

